# Nox Crossfire 1...selbst gezimmert



## hamsteralex (29. November 2005)

So...für alle die sich für einen Crossfire 1 Rahmen von Nox interessieren:

Diese Teile werden in Zukunft meinen Crossfire 1 Rahmen zieren...

einmal Shimano 105er Gruppe in 9fach und schwarz...also Hebel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Tretlager... 

ein Paar Tektro Mini-V Bremsen

ein Paar Specialized Zusatzbremshebel für den Rennlenker

Vorbau, Lenker, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze...von Ritchey...alles in Comp Qualität...hier ist noch Potenzial für Gewichtstuning vorhanden...leider aber nicht das nötige Kleingeld und die Erlaubnis der Finanzverwaltung 

ein Brooks Swift Sattel...und nigelnagelneues Brooks Leder-Lenkerband...natürlich in der passenden Farbe "honey"

zu guter Letzt aus bereits bekanntem Grund...ein Shimano Laufradsatz WH-R 500 mit Specialized Reifen und Schwalbe Schläuchen...jaja...das Gewicht...aber wie schon zweimal erwähnt...  

Ach ja...natürlich kommt dann noch je ein Satz Nokons für Schaltung und Bremsen dazu...(Geburtstag ist manchmal soooo schön )

Der Rahmen...ist eigentlich klar und ein Trigon Alu/Carbon-Gabel von OCCP...

Alles in Allem dürfte ich damit nicht über 10 kg kommen...zwar ein dicker Brocken...aber mein erstes Rad hatte fette 12 kg...somit ein Fortschritt...oder nicht?

Es wird ziemlich dunkel...das Rad...aber ich steh einfach auf Räder in schwarz...

Sobald das Teil steht...werde ich mal ein paar Bilder einstellen...


----------



## hamsteralex (15. Dezember 2005)

FERTIG....

















...und?

Mir gefällt es...!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted55432 (16. Dezember 2005)

Schick, Schick gefällt mir gut.......................


----------



## topse (17. Januar 2006)

tres chic mal etwas anderes mit der Lederauststattung....

Ich habe eine Frage an Dich hamsteralex --

Wie machen sich denn die tecktro Bremsen (ein Paar Tektro Mini-V Bremsen) ?? hast Du einen Vergleich zu klassischen Cantis und oder V-Brake mit STI + mit und ohne Adapter?
Ich bin auch gerade beim Zusammenstellen und Aufbau und stoße immer öfter auf dieses bremsen Paar in Vernbindung mit STI (oder wie ich möchte) mit ERGO

Danke


----------



## hamsteralex (20. Januar 2006)

@topse

Also die Tektros machen sich an ganz gut...bremsen wie "die Sau"...vorallem nachdem ich die Außenhüllen auf Nokon umgerüstet habe...sauberer, devinierter Druckpunkt...so wie man es von einer guten V-Brake am MTB gewohnt ist...

Einen Vergleich zu normalen V's mit und ohne Adapter an den STI hab ich aber nicht...

Das mit den Tektros ist wohl wie alles im Radsportbereich "Glaubenssache"...ich für meinen Teil würde mir nie mehr im Leben eine Cantilever an ein Rad schrauben...ich war mit den Teilen schon unzufrieden als die noch serienmäßig an die Räder geschraubt wurden...und das ist ja schon etwas her...die Qualität der Mini-V ist meiner Meinung auch sehr ordentlich...durch die kürzeren Bremsarme und der hier durch resultierenden Montage kaum bis gar kein Verletzungsrisiko...das sieht z.B. mit manchen Cantis schon anders aus...

Preis-/Leistungsmäßig gehen sie auch voll in Ordnung...

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## topse (20. Januar 2006)

Hast Du denn noch eine Einstellschraube oder Rändelschraube zur Feinjustage an der Mini-v (am gebogenem Rohr) oder machst Du das oben am Bremshebel?

Ich frag mich auch, ob die kurzen Minis von Campa auch funktionieren würden, die haben eine ähnliche Länge von 85mm und sehen doch schöner poliert aus aklls die tektro silberlinge. wer weiß denn hierzu näheres?
Tektro bietet anscheinend so zielmlich jede Hebellänge an allerdings läuft Mini-V bei denen unter BMX-componenten. s. tektro.com


----------



## topse (23. Januar 2006)

So,

ich habe mir nun einfach mal die Veloce Campa V- Brake bestellt, soll angeblich an diversen Crossaufbauten montiert worden sein, obwohl bei Campa auf der Seite ja etwas gegenteilges stehen soll?!

Ich sehe gerade, dass  das Thema nun direkt unter "Campa Mini "behandelt wird
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202219


----------



## hamsteralex (23. Januar 2006)

@topse

Also, ich hab an den Specialized-Hebeln noch eine Stellschraube...ist das silberne Teil...unten kann ich keine Feinjustierung montieren...geht wegen den Nokonzügen nicht...die Nokons kann ich im übrigen nur empfehlen...zwar sehr teuer...aber dafür halten sie echt ewig...

Das mit den Vs von Campa ist ja hoch interessant...werde ich mir mal ansehen müssen...


----------



## Dirtskirt (24. Januar 2006)

Gefällt mir auch Richtig gut. Könnte eigentlich mein Rad sein.

Wie angenehm fährt sich der Brooks Swift Sattel eigentlich. Bis jetzt bin ich immer auf Kunststoff Sätteln mal mit und ohne Gel gefahren.



Gruß Dirk


----------



## hamsteralex (25. Januar 2006)

> Wie angenehm fährt sich der Brooks Swift Sattel eigentlich



Ich finde, er fährt sich relativ angenehm...am Anfang braucht es nur ein wenig bis der Sattel sich dem Hintern angepasst hat...dann ist es aber ganz gut...


----------



## falimb (8. November 2007)

hi,
ok, nun n bisl doof, da der thread ja schon n bisl älter ist, aber vielleicht hilft mir ja jemand weiter. 
muss man denn, wenn man die nokonbremszüge durch den zusatzbremshebel zieht, die liner für diese stück kappen. oder funktioniert das ganze auch, wenn auch die liner durch durch den zusatzbremshebel zieht?

Ich bedanke mich
gruß tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamsteralex (9. November 2007)

Servus Tim...

...nun...alt aber nicht vergessen!!!!

Ich hatte die gleiche Frage wie du...und wurde auch im großen, weiten Netz nicht so richtig fündig...eine kleine Mail an die Herstellerfirma der Nokons hat dann aber geholfen...

Um es kurz zu machen: Du muss den Liner im Bereich der Zusatzbremshebel kappen...sonst funktioniert das mit den Bremshebeln nicht...die haben ja eine andere Funktionsweise als die normalen Hebel...es wird nicht über den Zug sondern über die Außenhüllen angesteuert...und da muss der Liner offen sein...

Du musst den Liner kurz nach dem Austritt aus der Außenhülle abschneiden...und das auf beiden Seiten des Hebels...ist dann nicht mehr ganz dicht...aber bei mir gabs nie Probleme damit...

Ich kann die Nokons eigentlich nur Empfehlen...finde sie mittlerweile sogar besser als meine alten Gore-Züge...

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen...solltes du noch fragen haben...schick mir einfach eine PM...

Alex


----------



## falimb (11. November 2007)

hey,
danke für die Antwort, habe mir schon gedacht, dass es so nicht funktioniert, wollte aber lieber nochmal nachfragen, bevor ich die Liner kappe. 

gruß tim


----------



## taube (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich will mir ein Fahrrad mit dem NOX Crossfire 1 Rahmen und NOX Team Cross Gabel 28" aufbauen. Das Rad soll mir in der Stadt dienen und im Sommer im Wald sowie auf einer Tour. Folgendes habe ich vor und hätte gerne mal eure Meinung dazu (ich bin völliger Anfänger im Fahrrad selber zusammen bauen) :

Hinterrad: Shimano Nexus Inter 8 (SG-8R27) Freilauf
Vorderrad: Shimano DH 3N20 (Nabendynamo)

Passt die Hinterrad Nabe im Rahmen von der Breite her hinein?
Ich habe schon gehört das man für das Hinterrad einen Kettenspanner anbringen müsste. Könnte man aber auch die Kette kürzen (mit einem Halben Glied oder so ähnlich)? 
Sind am Rahmen Löcher für ein eventuelles Nachrüsten von Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche? Bei der Gabel konnte ich Löcher auf einem Bild erkennen, also müsste das möglich sein. Dann würde ich noch gerne ein HEBI Chainglider anbringen (aber nur wenn es ohne Kettenspanner funzt), sowie V-Brakes von Shimano.
Was könntet ihr mir für ein Tretlager, Kurbelgarnietur und Steuersatz empfehlen?

Für Kritik und Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Grüße Taube


----------



## hamsteralex (19. Mai 2008)

taube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will mir ein Fahrrad mit dem NOX Crossfire 1 Rahmen und NOX Team Cross Gabel 28" aufbauen. Das Rad soll mir in der Stadt dienen und im Sommer im Wald sowie auf einer Tour. Folgendes habe ich vor und hätte gerne mal eure Meinung dazu (ich bin völliger Anfänger im Fahrrad selber zusammen bauen) :
> 
> ...



Hallo Taube...

...also das mit der Kette geht entweder nur mit Kettenspanner oder mit dem Exzentriker von Trickstuff(kostet aber gute 150 EUR) anders gehts nicht!!!  

Schutzblechösen am Rahmen...bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob da welche dran sind...am Besten Du fragst mal bei den Jungs von Nox nach...sind nett und geben aussagekräftige Antworten! 

Tretlager- und Kurbeltechnisch...nimm was gefällt und ins Budget passt. Da gibts von jedem Hersteller passendes Zeug für den Nabenschaltungsbetrieb. 

Gruß 

Alex


----------



## taube (19. Mai 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich werde mich mal mit den leuten von NOX in Verbindung setzen. 
Der Tr!ckstuff Exzentriker klingt sehr gut  
Vielen dank.


----------



## taube (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe von NOX Cycles eine Antwort auf meine Fragen bekommen. Ãsen fÃ¼r Schutzbleche und GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger sind vorhanden und der Exzentriker von Tr!ckstuff passt auch. Das heiÃt, dass das Projekt ÂNox Crossfire 1...selbst gezimmert Â starten kann!
Es wÃ¤re schÃ¶n wenn ihr mir dabei helfen kÃ¶nntet. Unten habe ich eine Komponentenliste erstellt. 
Bei dem Exzentricker verstehe ich noch nicht genau welches Innenlager ich fÃ¼r eine Nexus Inter 8 verwenden kann. Sowie welche Kurbelganitur dazu passt, und welche Kette ich montieren kann. 
Die Optik will ich in Schwarz halten. 


Rahmen: NOX Crossfire 1
Gabel: NOX Team Cross Gabel 28" 
Steuersatz: Steuersatz 1 1/8" Semi-Integriert (Cane Creek) + ( NOX Team Cap) 
Vorbau: NOX Box Stem
Lenker: NOX Cycles Team DH Lenker 2008
SattelstÃ¼tze: Team Post  (d=27,2mm â?)
SattelstÃ¼tzklemme: NOX Race Pin (31,8mm â ?)
Sattel: Selle Royal LOOKIN Gel Herre 
Innenlager + Exzentriker: ?	+ Exzentriker Tr!ckstuff
Kurbelganitur (38 ZÃ¤hne): ?
Kette (38 ZÃ¤hne vorne/ 19 ZÃ¤hne hinten): ?
Kettenkasten: Hebi Chainglider 
Bremsen: Shimano V-Brake 
Schaltgriff: Shimano Alfine Sl-S500 rapidfire
Bremsgriffe: Tektro 3-Finger Bremshebel mit Kraton-Gummieinsatz Paar
Griffe: Sticky Grips 

Die Teile wurden hauptsÃ¤chlich von www.Noxcycles.com ausgwÃ¤hlt.
Was haltet ihr davon? 

GrÃ¼Ãe, Taube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Töff-Töff (18. Juni 2008)

Moin.

Ist zwar schon etwas hher seit deinem Post aber ich versuchs trozdem mal:



			
				Taube schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen: NOX Crossfire 1
> Gabel: NOX Team Cross Gabel 28"
> Steuersatz: Steuersatz 1 1/8" Semi-Integriert (Cane Creek) + ( NOX Team Cap)
> Vorbau: NOX Box Stem Der wÃ¤re mir fÃ¼rn Crosser zu pummelig, nim den Race Stem
> ...



Hoffe konnte dir helfen, ansonstan is das Rad nen super Stadt/Waldrad und macht dir sicherlich viel spass!


----------



## taube (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo,


Ich habe soweit schon alle teile bestellt sowie zusammen gebaut (außer dem Lenker (Zahlendreher in der Adresse)). Zur Zeit habe ich ein Trekking Lenker montiert. Eine Probefahrt habe ich auch schon gemacht und ich muss sagen das er jetzt schon super abgeht. Die Rahmen geometrie ist wunderbar und man merkt das er im Wald zu Hause ist! Wenn der Lenker da ist werde ich mal Bilder reinstellen.

Grüße, 
Taube


----------



## Töff-Töff (19. Juni 2008)

Jau dann passt das, freu mich schon auf ein paar Bilderchen!


----------



## taube (17. Juli 2008)

Hi, so jetzt mal ein paar bilder von meinem NOX...keine gute quali aber es reicht für einen ersten eindruck...bessere Bilder folgen irgendwann...danke an NOX und Trickstuff für die Hilfe...ceya


----------



## hamsteralex (17. Juli 2008)

Respekt...gefällt mir echt gut!!!


----------



## arnniel (17. November 2008)

noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## rOha (24. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hübsche Aufbauten! Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Selberaufbauer:

Mir kam die Idee mit dem Crossfirerahmen einen Crosser mit Scheibenbremsen aufzubauen. Der Rahmen hat ja eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme hinten, Gabeln gibt es dafür auch. 

Ich hab' noch von meinem Trekkingrad MAVIC Speedcity  28" Laufräder mit Scheibenbremsaufnahmen, allerdings hat das HR wohl 135mm Achsbreite, wo hingegen die RR Hinterräder wohl 130 mm Achbreite haben. Ob die Mavics wohl trotzdem in den Rahmen passen? Ist der Hinterbau so flexibel, das man den 5mm 'aufdehnen' kann? Ich meine, so dass man auch noch länger was davon hat  

zw. falls das nicht geht, gibt es überhaupt 130 mm HR Naben mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme?

Fragt und Grüsst,
Roland


----------



## Christian Back (24. November 2008)

rOha schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Hübsche Aufbauten! Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Selberaufbauer:
> 
> ...



Passt ! Kannst so nehmen, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## rOha (24. November 2008)

Merci für die schnelle Antwort. 

Dann wird' das wohl mein Winterprojekt ... 

Ciao,
Roland


----------

